# boucher brazilian



## tartan1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone have a Boucher guitar from Quebec? I am ordering a Jumbo model brazilian/ 45 style bindings/ tree of life fretboard inlay/ bound headstock/ mastergrade adirondack top. Who plays one and whats your guys opinion. Thanks in advance


----------



## RiloKiley (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't own one but I have played 3 at Acoustic Music Shop. Very nice guitars. I'm not sure if the neck is the best for me (I own a Morgan DM which I consider to have a perfect neck in terms of playability), but I could probably get used to it. Prices are extremely reasonable for handmade guitars too.


----------



## joezorg (Oct 14, 2010)

I have the studio escrito model , you will be amazed !! It sings like no other ,fills up the room unbelievable ,I tried Taylor , Martin ,Larrivée ,this one just kept ringing in my ears plus it just smells great ! Nice choice of wood you did !!


----------

